# More Harbor Freight Trailer Q's - Registration?



## Rick James (May 18, 2010)

So I got my HF trailer 90% assembled tonight. So far build quality seems good, and I'm not missing any parts yet. :knocksonwood: =D> 

With that said.........one of the slips in the box said to keep the Certificate of Origin for registration. I can't find this piece of paper anywhere in the boxes. I never got a bill of sale either. Apparently I need both to register in NY.

Anyone else have this problem? I googled "Harbor Freight Boat Trailer Registration" and came across several horror stories of it taking HF months to get the paperwork straight. I'm really hoping this doesn't happen to me..... :roll: 

Anyone have experience with this, or thoughts to share?


----------



## Rat (May 18, 2010)

Thoughts to share...
Grind the numbers off of it and tell them it is home built!


----------



## bobberboy (May 19, 2010)

Rat's idea is a good one. Cut through all the crap and save yourself a lot of headaches. I can't think of why that wouldn't be a good idea but because it seems so easy there must be some hidden trap. I think I found my certificate in the bag with the instructions and small parts or maybe with the shipping invoice that as taped to the box. It was in there somewhere. The trailer was made in China so good luck getting another certificate if it turns out you have to.


----------



## Froggy (May 19, 2010)

The certificate is attached in an enveloppe on the outside of the long box, its actually straight up, title signed over to HB etc, bill of sale is your receipt ( computer email) . If your cardboad is in the garbage, look there... I had no issues whatsoever at Motor vehicle except for the $ 70 price to register.... You wanna go the home build route, need to go to a weight station somewhere, more bull etc. HB does not open the boxes, they just paste billing and Title to outside. good luck.


----------



## Rick James (May 19, 2010)

Thanks again Froggy, I really appreciate the help. I still have the cardboard, gotta dig through the garbage a bit tonight but it's in there somewhere.


----------



## Rick James (May 20, 2010)

Update - It was on the box. Good thing I posted when I did......yesterday was garbage day. :lol: 

I'm off to DMV today to try and get it registered. I also almost finished setting the trailer up last night. I'm waiting to put the post for the winch on, and also the bunks. I'd like to have the hull here so I can make sure I do it once and get it tweaked to fit the boat perfectly, I will likely modify the factory bunk setup as well to something that provides support for a bit more of the hull. I'm also going to a local boat supply shop today to pick up bearing buddies, I'd like to put them on from day one instead of the dust covers that come with the kit. Right now I have the hubs open but taped/covered with plastic to keep dirt out till I can get bearing buddies and packed up with grease.

I'll start a project thread this weekend once I get my hands on the hull. Thanks again Froggy!


----------



## bobberboy (May 22, 2010)

Even though my trailer looked just like your's and Froggy's, it may have been made by a different manufacturer. Mine came with the bearing buddies already on it. I think my was made by Long Ltd. or something like that. Finding the certificate in the garbage was the easiest solution of all.


----------

